# Our Weekend...



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I feel bad for bragging all over Facebook, but I guess I don't brag that often! lol. I thought I'd give you guys the results of this weekend. I wasn't feeling up to posting this until tomorrow but I might as well while I'm on here! 

On Saturday Maddie and I scored a 189, I guess it could've been better but I made a mistake and cost us 3 points...for doing a signal and command on her finish. She did some crabbing the judge said too, as well as a huge bump on a left turn right off the bat. We did take first because the other team NQ'd. 
On Sunday we took first again with a 194. MUCH better than the day before...she was half focusing in and out but overall I was happy that she was still paying attention somewhat. 

If we would've had a 196...or 195.5, we could've been in a run off for HIT. Darn! But I had my dad video our performance today..let's see if I can figure out how to get it to YouTube...lol.

Ok..I PROMISE I'm done bragging!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!! How exciting!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Caryn.. you go right ahead a brag, you guys have it coming! Congrats over here too on a great weekend! I wish I would have been there.. are you showing at the Cambridge show?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats! There's two out of three really fast<:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-you'll have your CD before you know it!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your weekend!! We don't see it as bragging, we see it as show updates, because we care how you do, and wanna hear all about it!! I wish I could have been there to meet you, and watch. Looking forward to your video!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job!!! I'm proud of you guys!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Team Maddie  Bragging/updating us is good!!

Maddie & you did great - please don't focus on 'if we would've have' but rather on you did! What you and Maddie did is awesome and way more than most dog and handlers do, so brag away!!!! And be proud of your girl and yourself!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW, you all are awesome for the many congratulations. Just a few years ago someone told me once to get a new dog...well, LOOK AT US NOW!!! Hehe. =] We are entered to K9 OTC next weekend, just on Saturday. Hoping for our last leg.

I will figure out how to get this dang video off my phone and edit it and get it up *hopefully* tomorrow sometime. 

I wish I could've met Michelle and Susan! I don't think I'll be at Cambridge, but we shall see about that one! I may just ride up and help with Goldens in the breed ring, but I can meet you then if I go.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Brag on, sister, you deserve it!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Conratulations to you and Maddie!! You both did great and deserve to brag.

Good luck next weekend!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you all again SO very much! I must say, I couldn't have done it without the help of some of you. You all have been so nice and have helped me get to the bottom of our problems and also thanks to Jodie who gave me that "deal" type of thing to just enter her this summer, have fun, and see where we get. I'm glad I took up that offer!! 

I forgot to tell you that the judge on Saturday is extrememly nice! Susan Pauline Emerson is a lovely judge and welcomed both of us Novice A people. At the end she had told me what the points were marked off for and it was my fault and then those heeling/crabbing points. She made sure I knew what it was and then said I have a very nice dog! And even gave Maddie some lovin'....boy did she like that! =]


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What an awesome weekend, big congrats to you!!! One more leg to go!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Thank you all again SO very much! I must say, I couldn't have done it without the help of some of you. You all have been so nice and have helped me get to the bottom of our problems and also thanks to Jodie who gave me that "deal" type of thing to just enter her this summer, have fun, and see where we get. I'm glad I took up that offer!!
> 
> I forgot to tell you that the judge on Saturday is extrememly nice! Susan Pauline Emerson is a lovely judge and welcomed both of us Novice A people. At the end she had told me what the points were marked off for and it was my fault and then those heeling/crabbing points. She made sure I knew what it was and then said I have a very nice dog! And even gave Maddie some lovin'....boy did she like that! =]


I love Sue! She is a very good judge and does not miss a thing. If you scored that well under Sue you did very nice! Congrats again!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would be shouting from the rooftops if I were you. What wonderful scores for you and Maddie & great that you had so wonderful a judge to take her time with you. I know there was a time when you thought this was not likely to happen and now you are one leg away from OPEN!!! I am so happy for you and glad that your patience, determination and belief in Maddie is paying off. :wavey:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I love Sue! She is a very good judge and does not miss a thing. If you scored that well under Sue you did very nice! Congrats again!


I like her a lot as well!! She is a very nice judge, she is also a very respectful competitor.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I would be shouting from the rooftops if I were you. What wonderful scores for you and Maddie & great that you had so wonderful a judge to take her time with you. I know there was a time when you thought this was not likely to happen and now you are one leg away from OPEN!!! I am so happy for you and glad that your patience, determination and belief in Maddie is paying off. :wavey:


I haven't exactly done that yet...but the keyword there is YET! hehe. : I'm so happy for us too...she is such a wonderful dog..I just had to really understand my training and her. But in the end it all worked out! =]

Anyone know how to get the video off of my phone to my computer? I have an Android phone but I've tried plugging it into my computer but I'm not getting what I want! Any suggestions!? Thanks!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow congratulations! That's a nice score and she sounds like a fantastic judge!


----------

